
Investigating the Milk, MIT's Historic Dairy Product (2015) - EndXA
https://alum.mit.edu/slice/investigating-milk-mits-historic-dairy-product
======
elliottcarlson
In 2014 a friend made a joke Kickstarter (I guess in response to the Potato
Salad Kickstarter campaign) where he would make a PB&J sandwich, vacuum seal
it, and mail it to you.

I still have it at the bottom of my freezer, vacuum sealed. Some day he will
randomly get it back in the mail.

------
lapetitejort
I found a tin of cocoa powder manufactured in West Germany during a kitchen
renovation. I opened it and it smelled exactly like freshly bought powder. No
idea what I'm going to do with it, but disposing of it is right out.
Eventually I should probe it with a butter knife to see if the previous
eccentric owners stashed anything inside...

------
grumblepeet
I once bought a doughnut (raspberry Jam filling) that stayed on top of my PC
at work for ~15 years or so. It shrank a tiny bit and went rock solid, but
otherwise remained unchanged from the day it was “born” until I left UWE.
Apparently they threw it away the day after I left, so the experiment ended.

------
pweaver
The milk applied to MIT as well:
[https://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/happy-21st-birthday-
to...](https://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/happy-21st-birthday-to-the-
random-hall-milk/)

------
projektfu
I thought the article would be about using nondestructive means to investigate
its contents now.

------
082349872349872
Q. ( _voiceover_ ) Farms in Cambridge?

A. ( _cow with pocket protector_ ) μ....

------
brudgers
Sally Davies’ _Happy Meal Project_ {on mobile you might want the desktop
site}.

[https://www.sallydaviesphoto.com/gallery.html?gallery=Happy+...](https://www.sallydaviesphoto.com/gallery.html?gallery=Happy+Meal+Project&folio=PORTFOLIOS&vimeoUserID=&vimeoAlbumID=)

